# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios >  Poça Batalhense - agora com fotos

## Paulo J. Oliveira

Olá Pessoal

Depois de algum tempo(pouco) sem aquário, e alguns dos problemas que levaram à interrupção resolvidos, venho apresentar setup do meu novo aqua.
Data da Montagem
Maio de 2007

Aquário - 120x55x50 com coluna seca
Sump -     80x45x45
Depósito de reposição - 30 Litros(água del cano)
Substracto - Areão proveniente de outro aqua
Rocha Viva - 50 Kgs de rocha viva da indonésia já maturada proveniente de outro aqua
Circulação- 2 Bombas Nanosteram 6045
Escumador - Bubble Master 250 + ozonizador (Nunca liga ORP entre os 398 e 415)
Iluminação- Calha ATI 6x 54 watts (10 Horas)
Reactor de Kalk diy + reposição automática
Reactor de cálcio aquamedic(modificado)ligado à bomba de retorno, com midia arm, controlador de ph a 6.8 no reactor,
Sistema de Arrefecimento de 2 ventoinhas (AKI) ligado a um controlador de temperatura aos 26º,









Abraço
Paulo Oliveira

----------


## Jose Neves

> Olá Pessoal
> 
> Depois de algum tempo sem aquário, e alguns dos problemas que levaram à interrupção resolvidos, venho apresentar setup do meu novo aqua.
> Data da Montagem
> Maio de 2007
> 
> Aquário - 120x55x50 com coluna seca
> Sump -     80x45x45
> Depósito de reposição - 30 Litros(água del cano)
> ...


Promete Paulo 5 estrelas, mas como o teu aqua foi montado em Maio ja deves de ter umas fotos....

----------


## Duarte Araujo

> Promete Paulo 5 estrelas, mas como o teu aqua foi montado em Maio ja deves de ter umas fotos....


é isso mesmo  :yb624:   :yb624:   põe aí umas fotos  :yb665:   :yb665:

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> é isso mesmo    põe aí umas fotos




Ok 
Tou à espera que um fotografo de renome as coloque, pois esteve em minha casa a tirá-las.
Agora é só aguardar, pode ser que logo à noit as coloque
Abraço

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Desconfio que o Duarte está desgraçado com a quantidade de fotos que por lá tem :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  !!!!


       Abraço,

   Paulo Marinheiro

----------


## Heitor Simões

Viva,

Conheço o aquário do Paulo e digo-vos que está muito bom.

Agora o nome "Oliveiras reeff" tá um pouco abixanado, sugiro qualquer coisa do tipo "Poça Batalhense" ou então "Charco do mosteiro" ou entao uma coisa mais arrojada "Oliveiras Tsunami"  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

Fica bem.

----------


## Micael Alves

tambem conheço o aqua alem de não ter uma "grande litragem tá excelente :SbBravo:   :SbBravo:   :SbBravo:  voces depois vão ver.....(ainda bem que o oliveira está a "controlar" a montagem do meu novo aqua é sempre uma mais valia) 

com tão pouco tempo e já lá tem aquilo tudo  cor..peix...... :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:  

fiquem bem

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Eu nem sequer levanto duvidas do que vai sair dali.....mas devo novamente ficar surpreendido,vindo de quem vem.......força nisso Oliveira!!!!!!! :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:

----------


## Paulo Serrano

Olá
Realmente o nome melhor era "Poça das brancas", mas esta no bom caminho.
força nisso
um abraço

----------


## Duarte Araujo

numa visita a casa do Paulo, completamente ocasional  :yb624:  , aproveitei para tirar umas fotos ao novo aquário do Paulo, que embora seja muito recente, transmite uma ideia de um aquario ja estabilizado. isto só se consegue com o acumular de muitos anos de experiencia. 

os meus parabens Paulo  :SbOk:   :Palmas:  

mas chega de conversa!! aqui vão as fotos





















entretanto posto mais que já é tarde e tenho de ir dormir    :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Heitor Simões

Viva!

Ontem fui a casa do Paulo Oliveira, com o objectivo de tentar tirar umas fotos ao aquário dele.  :yb624:   :yb624:  

Moral da história como foi a primeira vez que me armei em fotografo... isto saiu uma miséria.

Desculpa Paulo.

Aqui vão as fotos.



























Prontos já está. 

Pra próxima prometo melhorar a qualidade das fotos.

É que isto  de a máquina deixar de trabalhar em automático...

Até breve. :SbOk:

----------


## Heitor Simões

Mais umas ...

----------


## Henrique de Jesus

Ola amigos 
Ola amigo Paulo Oliveira 
Ainda bem que tudo se resolveu e que tudo terminou em bem são os meus sinceros votos.
Ainda bem que voltaste pois fazias muita falta para nos mostrares essas lindas imagens.
Fico contente por ver que montaste mais uma verdadeira obra de arte  :SbOk:  
Um abraço deste vosso amigo
Henrique de Jesus

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Muito bom o aquário, Paulo. Parabéns!! :SbOk:  
Esse _A. Leucosternon_ é que parece muito magro e com alguns problemas.

Abraço,

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> Ola amigos 
> Ola amigo Paulo Oliveira 
> Ainda bem que tudo se resolveu e que tudo terminou em bem são os meus sinceros votos.
> Ainda bem que voltaste pois fazias muita falta para nos mostrares essas lindas imagens.
> Fico contente por ver que montaste mais uma verdadeira obra de arte  
> Um abraço deste vosso amigo
> Henrique de Jesus


Olá Henrique

Obrigado pelas tuas palavras, espero que este tambem venha a ser um belo aquario, agora é esperar que os corais crescam, pois este de duros é praticamente tudo mudas.


Olá Paulo

Obrigado tambem pelas tuas palavras, em relaçao ao leucostern foi o ultimo e será tambem o ultimo peixe a entrar no meu sistema( está cá há um mês) veio de um aqua de um colega do reefforum, e  ao contrario do que eu poderia pensar e imaginar nao se tornou o rei do aqua , mas anda constantemente a levar tareia do hepatus, no entanto está a melhorar a olhos vistos,pois já investe e responde às investidas do hepatus,felizmente está a  comer de tudo e muito bem por sinal, e sabendo eu de que se trata de um peixe muito catoso e sensivel é dar tempo ao tempo, pois ha de ficar forte e tornar-se o rei desta minha poça. 


Abraços


Paulo Oliveira

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

Oi Pessoal
Ontem meu puto logo ke as actinicas do aquario acenderam, iniciou-se como fotografo e tirou algumas fotos ao meu aqua.
As fotos nao sao de grande qualidade, mas ele insisitiu que as publicasse aqui no forum , por isso aqui estao elas:
























Critiquem à vontade, mas tem de dar uma desculpa, pois ele só tem oito anos

----------


## Rui Bessa

Olá Paulo :Olá:  
Só para te dizer q gosto particularmente da 1ª foto, a fungia, nota-se muito movimento :SbSourire2:  
Agora sem brincadeiras, o puto tem noção do objecto q quer tirar, estão bem centradas :Pracima:  
Parabéns pelo reef está a ficar mto bonito :Palmas:  
Cumps, :Xmascheers:  
Rui Bessa

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

Excelente.Alguém sabe que coral e o primeiro a contar do lado direito aquele com longos polipos?

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

Olá João,

se estás a referir-te à primeira foto, é uma euphillya

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

Correcto bruno é na 1ª foto. Se é o que tu dizes está espectacular as minhas não teem os polipos tão longos...

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

Olá João,

o tamanho dos pólipos está normalmente relacionado com a corrente, se existirem correntes fortes, sobre o coral, ele retrai-se. Tenho 4 euphyllias iguais e agora que estão num local com uma corrente mais moderada ficaram com uns pólipos enormes.

----------


## Duarte Araujo

ontem tive a oportunidade de fazer uma visita ao Paulo e poder apreciar o seu excelente reef.
Nele existe um misto de Sps´s. Lps´s e moles, uma muito boa selecçao de corais, todos com uma côr de fazer inveja!  :Palmas:  
Os meus parabens  :SbOk:  
e aqui fica o relato fotográfico

----------


## Duarte Araujo

continuando...

----------


## Nuno Silva

Boa Noite,

Esses corais estão com um aspecto mesmo bom.

Gostei especialmente das seriatoporas, mesmo muito bonitas!

Só falta uma geral para ver todo o conjunto!

Parabéns Paulo

ABraço
Nuno Silva

----------


## Heitor Simões

Olá!

O aquário do Paulo a semelhança do aquário anteriror tem umas cores fantasticas.

Layout equilibrado, e tudo muito bem arrumado.

Falta realmente uma geral.

Parabens.

----------


## Pedro Conceição

Boas!

Depois de um passeio com o Hugo CC, fomos a casa do Paulo Oliveira e tive a oportunidade de ver um excelente recife, muito bom mesmo!
Aqui ficam as fotos:



















....

----------


## Pedro Conceição

....

----------


## Pedro Conceição

Paulo, tenho que te dar os parabéns pelo recife, a variedade de corais, tamanhos e crescimentos marcam sem dúvida o teu aqua!

Abraço,
Pedro.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva Paulo
Estás a fazer um excelente trabalho de harmonia. Observando a sequência de todas as fotografias colocadas aqui no teu tópico, percebe-se bem o trabalho cuidadoso que foste desenvolvendo para melhorar continuamente o teu recife. Desde a disposição da RV que foi substancialmente melhorada e bem espaçada, à selecção dos corais e seu posicionamento com uma ou outra situação a melhorar, ao equipamento reunido, sente-se todo esse trabalho organizado, ponderado, pensado. Excelente. Parece-me que agora alcançaste o momento em que te sentas a apreciar o crescimento e evolução do que tens.
Tenho bem presente o que combinamos e é chegado o momento :SbOk2:  e a esse titulo trocarei informação contigo.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas, Paulo...  :Olá:  

Não vou acrescentar mais palavras às do Pedro, pois ele já fez todos os elogios! 

Mas gostava de te questionar sobre duas coisitas! A primeira é se te conseguiste desenrascar com a questão do controlador de pH e a segundo é se é impressão minha ou tens ermitas no filtro de ruído do escumador?

Abraços e mais uma vez parabéns pelo excelente trabalho nesse aquário! :SbOk:   :tutasla:

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> Boas!
> 
> Depois de um passeio com o Hugo CC, fomos a casa do Paulo Oliveira e tive a oportunidade de ver um excelente recife, muito bom mesmo!
> 
> ....





> Heitor, tenho que te dar os parabéns pelo recife, a variedade de corais, tamanhos e crescimentos marcam sem dúvida o teu aqua!
> 
> Abraço,
> Pedro.


Olá Pedro Conceição

Antes de mais obrigado pela tua simpática companhia e visita, agradecendo desde já as fotos que tiraste à minha poça.
Não te perdoo é me chamares "Heitor", além de não ter nada contra esse nome, nem contra as pessoas que se chamam assim, acho o nome um tanto ò quanto abixanado, por isso prefiro ficar por Paulo ou Oliveira :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  





> Viva Paulo
> Estás a fazer um excelente trabalho de harmonia. Observando a sequência de todas as fotografias colocadas aqui no teu tópico, percebe-se bem o trabalho cuidadoso que foste desenvolvendo para melhorar continuamente o teu recife. Desde a disposição da RV que foi substancialmente melhorada e bem espaçada, à selecção dos corais e seu posicionamento com uma ou outra situação a melhorar, ao equipamento reunido, sente-se todo esse trabalho organizado, ponderado, pensado. Excelente. Parece-me que agora alcançaste o momento em que te sentas a apreciar o crescimento e evolução do que tens.
> Tenho bem presente o que combinamos e é chegado o momento e a esse titulo trocarei informação contigo.
> 
> Atenciosamente
> Pedro Nuno


Olá Pedro Nuno

Realmente fiz algumas mudanças na minha poça, nomeadamente retirei todos os Lps, à excepção da minha yamamensis(que adoro), porque tornava-se complicado em meu ver conciliar lps e sps no meu sistema, quer a nível da qualidade da água, quer a nível de escumação, quer a nível de correntes.
E o resultado para mim foi excelente, meus sps dispararam em crescimento como nunca anteriormente tinha visto.
Curiosamente a nível de cores mantiveram-se, mas também não me preocupa pois as mesmas já eram fora de série.
Em relação à tua visita, continuo à espera da mesma, e agora em tom de brincadeira, o teu frag já não existe, agora já é um coral inteiro :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  


Abraço

Paulo

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> Boas, Paulo...  
> 
> Não vou acrescentar mais palavras às do Pedro, pois ele já fez todos os elogios! 
> 
> Mas gostava de te questionar sobre duas coisitas! A primeira é se te conseguiste desenrascar com a questão do controlador de pH e a segundo é se é impressão minha ou tens ermitas no filtro de ruído do escumador?
> 
> Abraços e mais uma vez parabéns pelo excelente trabalho nesse aquário!


Olá José

em relação ao controlador de ph, felizmente o problema era da sonda e não do controlador, mas infelizmente a sonda era completamente nova e veio avariada, comprada no ebay e agora nao assumem a troca da mesma.

Em relaçao aos ermitas no filtro do ruido do escumador, foi uma ideia inovadora a fim de evitar barulho no escumador, pois eles vao comendo a lã de vidro, controlando assim a entrada de ar. :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  .
Agoa a sério, é pura ilusão optica, tenho é de trocar a lã, pois está um pouco negra e dá essa impressão.


abraço e obrigado pelas tuas palavras.



Paulo

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Olá José
> 
> em relação ao controlador de ph, felizmente o problema era da sonda e não do controlador, mas infelizmente a sonda era completamente nova e veio avariada, comprada no ebay e agora nao assumem a troca da mesma.
> 
> Em relaçao aos ermitas no filtro do ruido do escumador, foi uma ideia inovadora a fim de evitar barulho no escumador, pois eles vao comendo a lã de vidro, controlando assim a entrada de ar.        .
> Agoa a sério, é pura ilusão optica, tenho é de trocar a lã, pois está um pouco negra e dá essa impressão.
> 
> 
> abraço e obrigado pelas tuas palavras.
> ...


Boas...

Como tinhas dito que a sonda era nova... :Admirado:   Mas usaste outra sonda para chegar a essa conclusão? E a ajuda nas instruções que te dei, serviram, depois de detectada a avaria?

Essa dos ermitas era uma grande técnica!! :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

Abraços! :SbOk:

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> Boas...
> 
> Como tinhas dito que a sonda era nova...  Mas usaste outra sonda para chegar a essa conclusão? E a ajuda nas instruções que te dei, serviram, depois de detectada a avaria?
> 
> Essa dos ermitas era uma grande técnica!!      
> 
> Abraços!


~


Boas...
Sim, josé foi atraves de outra sonda que cheguei a esta conclusão,e as instruções que me facultaste deram um jeitão :Olá:   :Olá:   :Olá:   :Olá:   :Olá:   :Olá:  


Abraço e obrigado

Paulo

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> ~
> 
> 
> Boas...
> Sim, josé foi atraves de outra sonda que cheguei a esta conclusão,e as instruções que me facultaste deram um jeitão      
> 
> 
> Abraço e obrigado
> 
> Paulo


Paulo, o que se quer é que as coisas se resolvam e se puder ajudar, conta comigo! 

Um abraço e boa continuação desse grande aquário!

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Olá Paulo parabens pelo aquario esta com bom aspecto.
5 estrelas  :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:  :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:

----------


## Pedro Conceição

> Olá Pedro Conceição
> 
> Antes de mais obrigado pela tua simpática companhia e visita, agradecendo desde já as fotos que tiraste à minha poça.
> Não te perdoo é me chamares "Heitor", além de não ter nada contra esse nome, nem contra as pessoas que se chamam assim, acho o nome um tanto ò quanto abixanado, por isso prefiro ficar por Paulo ou Oliveira


Tal como já disse noutros locais, foi mesmo falha minha trocar os nomes! Estava a falar com o Heitor quando estava a colocar as fotos e lá me enganei, mas já rectifiquei! Num destes dias, combinando antes, irei aí com mais tempo para conversar o que ficou por conversar!

Abraço.

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Viva paulo,

Esse teu aquário esta espectacular, com cores e crescimentos bem notaveis.
Um dia desses que va a Lisboa vou aproveitar e passar ai para poder ver essa maravilha ao vivo.

Um abraço grande

----------


## Joao Fred

Boas Oliveira,
Parabéns. "Ganda" aquario, muito bonito. 
Como já é teu apanagio, um aquario impecavél.
Cada vez melhor.
Carlos as cores é photoshop...  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

Um abraço,
JFred

----------


## Filipe Silva

Um aqua com muita VIDA mesmo...  :Pracima:  



Quando fores a fazer uns frag´s e mandares por correio avisa, pois estou na fila  :HaEbouriffe:  


Bom trabalho  :Vitoria:

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

> Carlos as cores é photoshop...     
> 
> Um abraço,
> JFred



Viva João,


Es lixado, isso não era para dizer aqui em publico  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624: , todos nós sabemos que o nosso amigo Paulo é um grande fotografo e faz maravilhas no Photoshop.

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> Viva João,
> 
> 
> Es lixado, isso não era para dizer aqui em publico    , todos nós sabemos que o nosso amigo Paulo é um grande fotografo e faz maravilhas no Photoshop.



Olá Carlos

Se calhar quem sabe até sou um excelente fotografo, :yb665:   :yb665:   :yb665:   :yb665:   :yb665:   mas para isso ainda me falta pelo menos 2 coisas, a experiência e é claro uma máquina, que por acaso ainda não tenho, mas se me quiserem oferecer uma AGRADEÇO :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624: 
Aqui em casa é tudo ao natural  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  
Quando quiseres passares é só dizeres, serás muito bem recebido.


abraço

Paulo Oliveira

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

> Olá Carlos
> 
> Se calhar quem sabe até sou um excelente fotografo,      mas para isso ainda me falta pelo menos 2 coisas, a experiência e é claro uma máquina, que por acaso ainda não tenho, mas se me quiserem oferecer uma AGRADEÇO   
> Aqui em casa é tudo ao natural      
> Quando quiseres passares é só dizeres, serás muito bem recebido.
> 
> 
> abraço
> 
> Paulo Oliveira




Paulo,

Atenção que era apenas uma brincadeira....se es bons fotografo ou não, isso não sei.Mas que es um bom aquarofilo isso não ha duvida

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> Paulo,
> 
> Atenção que era apenas uma brincadeira....se es bons fotografo ou não, isso não sei.Mas que es um bom aquarofilo isso não ha duvida



Oh Carlos

Isso nem é para a gente , digo te mais uma vez se calhar ate sou :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:  , mas como nao tenho máquina nem nunca fiz fotografia, não te sei dizer, mas se me quiserem oferecer uma maquina, depois testamos isso :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  .


abraço

Paulo

Eu sou um apologista da Paz, nao entro em conflitos, e alinho nas brincadeiras, porque até todos temos um pouco de crianças cá dentro.

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

5 estrelas, muito bom, etc. Os corais estão todos com cores excelentes e é notável o seu crescimento, parabéns!!! A Seriatopora Calliendrum é lindíssima, recorda-me a que vi ao vivo no aquários do Juca. A alga coralina cresce por todo lado, até nas pequenas rochas que estão espalhadas pela areia. Aproveito para perguntar qual o teu KH e concentração de Ca? Como é a rotina das TPA e se usas algum produto para fertilizar o aquário? O trostegus come bem alga nori?

Parabéns ao fotógrafo também, as fotos estão muito boas!

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> 5 estrelas, muito bom, etc. Os corais estão todos com cores excelentes e é notável o seu crescimento, parabéns!!! A Seriatopora Calliendrum é lindíssima, recorda-me a que vi ao vivo no aquários do Juca. A alga coralina cresce por todo lado, até nas pequenas rochas que estão espalhadas pela areia. Aproveito para perguntar qual o teu KH e concentração de Ca? Como é a rotina das TPA e se usas algum produto para fertilizar o aquário? O trostegus come bem alga nori?
> 
> Parabéns ao fotógrafo também, as fotos estão muito boas!




Olá Ricardo
Agradeço os teus comentários
Respondendo agora às questoes por ti colocadas,

O kh do meu aquário é de 9 , calcio mantem-se nos 390/400, rotina das TPa é feita quinzenalmente com muda de 60 lts de àgua natural, acompanhado de limpeza da sump e limpeza do copo do escumador.
Em relação a aditivos não adiciono nada além de kalkwasser.
O Triostegus é um dos meus peixes preferidos, devora alga e por sinal é muito meigo, come na minha mão.
Em relação às fotos, agradeço igualmente ao Pedro conceição pelas fotos que tirou.


Abraço
Paulo

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Olá Paulo!

É impressão minha ou já não tens o Leucosternon?

Abraços!!

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> Olá Paulo!
> 
> É impressão minha ou já não tens o Leucosternon?
> 
> Abraços!!


Olá José

Sim tenho, só que ao contrário do que poderia imaginar ele anda escondido com medo do Hepatus que não o deixa sossegado.


Abraço

Paulo

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

> Oh Carlos
> 
> Isso nem é para a gente , digo te mais uma vez se calhar ate sou  , mas como nao tenho máquina nem nunca fiz fotografia, não te sei dizer, mas se me quiserem oferecer uma maquina, depois testamos isso        .
> 
> 
> abraço
> 
> Paulo
> 
> Eu sou um apologista da Paz, nao entro em conflitos, e alinho nas brincadeiras, porque até todos temos um pouco de crianças cá dentro.



Nem que seja uma maquina descartavel , mas vou-te arranjar uma  :yb665:   :yb665:   :yb665:   :yb665: .
E ja somos 2 que não queremos nada com comflitos, longe disso. Isto é um forum onde as pessoas partilham as suas experiências com este magnifico hobby, e não aproveitar para desrespeitar ou atingir alguem usando bocas foleiras.

abraço grande Paulo

----------


## Heitor Simões

Olá!

Ontem estive em casa do Paulo, e fiquei espantado com a evolução do aquário dele.

Boas cores e crescimentos brutais.

Continua Paulo, estás no bom caminho.

----------


## Duarte Araujo

de facto estou surpreso com a evolução no aquário!
ainda a pouco tempo estive eo pé do aquario e os crscimentos que vejo nos corais são brutais.
os meus parabéns

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas...

E então são para quando as fotos do "antes e do depois"?

Seja como for, o Paulo está de parabéns pois tem um aquário soberbo!  :SbOk:  


Um abraço!

----------


## NunoFilipe

> Não te perdoo é me chamares "Heitor", além de não ter nada contra esse nome, nem contra as pessoas que se chamam assim, acho o nome um tanto ò quanto abixanado, por isso prefiro ficar por Paulo ou Oliveira


Boa tarde, 
Pela conversa parece que conheces alguém que se chame Heitor... Digo eu...
Quanto ao aqua.
Já não vinha visitar o tópico há uns tempos e fiquei deveras supreendido com os crescimentos e com as cores.
Provavelmente deve-se à perícia do "comandante". O sucesso não surge do nada.
Estás de parabéns.

Abraço.

Nuno Filipe Silva

----------


## Henrique de Jesus

Ola amigos
Ola amigo Paulo grande aquário esta mesmo cheio de vida 
tenho que te fazer uma visita para ver essa maquina 
para copiar para o meu novo projecto  :tutasla:

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

bOAS
Sim senhora Paulo o teu aqua esta muito bom, mas penso que o segredo dele esta nesse reactor de kalk, quem o tera feito :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Luis MF Rodrigues

Algumas fotos que tirei do belo aquario do Paulo!










e a geral



correspondeu as minhas expectativas. Muito bom, parabens Paulo!

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Bom,

Não sei se ainda vou a tempo até porque já ando à uns dias para falar nisto.

Quero dar os parabéns ao Paulo por ter sido o aquario do mês na bioaquaria, que continues no mesmo caminho que te trouxe até aqui.

Pestana

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

É verdade concordo com o Vitor Parabens ao Paulo, esse aquario como ja te disse Paulo, e repito, esta fabuloso es mais um dos bons exemplos dos belos aquarios que andam pelo o forum, continua assim....ou entao um update para um maior  :yb665:  
 :tutasla:  

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva
Sem dúvida um excelente trabalho que tenho apresentado como sistema de referência aos novos membros que se apresentam. Uma divulgação muito oportuna e merecida na revista em causa, a Bioaquária :Palmas: .

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Heitor Simões

Olá!

Paulo, muitos parabens pelo teu aquário, e por seres o aquário do mês.

Continua a trabalhar.

 :Palmas:

----------


## Paulo Gordinho

Sem duvida um excelente aquário, com cores fenomenais e com crescimentos só vistos. Sem dúvida um exemplo a seguir. As regras são simples, "está tudo à vista"  :Coradoeolhos:  

1. TPA's semanais de 20% (religiosamente)
2. Super escumação
3. Sem aditivos marados, só Calc e Calcio dos reactores.

e para quem duvida é só comparar as fotos do inicio à cerca de 1 ano com as actuais.

Aqui vão as fotos:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva Paulo
Quando li Venda dos meus peixes e Corais fiquei com a ideia de que uma nova etapa prometedora se vai iniciar e assim depois do excelente trabalho que fizeste até aqui só espero que esta próxima etapa se adivinha seja um *Diorama* de um qualquer recife com por exemplo estes Red Sea 2008 			 			( 1 2), Maldivas - Março 08, Red Sea - Abril 2007, Red Sea 2007 			 			( 1 2 3 4 5 ... Ultima Página), ou outros, mas um diorama. Pessoalmente esse é para mim o caminho a seguir.
Os "Jardins" de recife não são naturais nem adequados por muitas razões, uma delas são os crescimentos constantes e combates químicos daí resultantes pelo espaço vital.
A forma de um cubo penso ser um excelente ideia para desenvolver um diorama de um qualquer recife. Fica a sugestão.
Relativamente ao frag que já deve ser coral :SbSourire: ...se ainda estiver disponível envia-me o teu nib por mp para que durante a próxima semana o vá recolher. Caso não esteja, obrigado à mesma assim como pelo convite para te visitar e vou acompanhar esta nova etapa do teu percurso que se adivinha prometedora.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi Paulo.

Nós dos salgados somos todos uns grandes malucos e viciados. :JmdALEnvers:  

Ontem tive o prazer de visitar a tua casa e ver a tua poça ,mas não falaste em desmontar pelo contrario estavas bem satisfeito com o teu aquario ,deve ter sido do que fiz na casa do dentista de Leiria que te fez mudar de ideia. :SbSourire2:   :yb624:  

A meu ver um aquario de agua salgada deverá ter bastante espaço para os corais crescerem e para os peixes nadarem livremente ficando assim mais parecido com a natureza e com teu aquario não podia crescer muito devido ao seu tamanho por isso chegaste a conclusão que estava na altura de fazer uma coisa de raiz e bem planeada.

Depois de ver N aquarios cheguei a conclusão que o espaço é das coisas mais importantes e a profundiade a chave de um grandioso aquario "80 a 100cm"  é o mais indicado.

Obrigado pelo almoço e pela companhiia se precisares de ajuda é so ligares que estarei ai para te dar uma ajuda mais o amigo Rui. :SbOk:  

Boa sorte
um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

na minha opinião,acho que este aquario não devia ser desmontado
tá mesmo com uma cores brutais,e o facto de andar sempre a cortar é bom e não mau :Pracima:  
montas um de propagação e resolves de uma pancada só dois problemas  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

Olá a Todos

Como não desmanchei o aquário, como estava previsto fazer, e devo isso ao pessoal que me incentivou a não fazê-lo(Carlos Mota, Paulo Gordinho, Paulo Rui Silva, Ricardo,e muitos mais), decidi fazer um upgrade à minha iluminação e passei de 6x54 T5 para 2 x 250 watts Lusomotamenarcs.

Aproveitei e fiz um canopy para tapar os ditos lusomota, pois foi me dito que teria de os tapar porque a sala iria ficar a parecer um aviário  :yb624:  yb6.

Pûs maos à obra e desde já quero agradecer ao menbro Paulo Rui da Silva pelo trabalho que ele teve em me ajudar (fez praticamente tudo  :Palmas:   :Palmas:  ), porque sem ele seria impossível eu ter feito esta alteração, aqui vao umas fotos do trabalho realizado.
Quero só dizer que não apareço nas fotos, porque era eu eu que estava a tirar as fotos, de forma alguma me estava a esquivar ao trabalho :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  






O Mestre Paulo Rui na oficina improvisada a tratar da porta




As últimas afinações





Resultado Final já com o ATC 800 montado




Em relação à iluminação, como os balastros sao dimmable, ou seja permitem regulação coloquei as lampadas no menor da sua intensidade e estou a aumentar gradualmente todos os dias um pouco até chegar à sua potência máxima
Irei logo que possivel colocar fotos do aquário já com nova luz, só falta aprender a tirar fotos, mas se alguém quiser fazer uma visita e vir armado da sua máquina está à vontade.

Espero que gostem , porque do canopy eu gostei, das novas cores e reacções dos corais vamos a ver.

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Como tudo as fotos nao mostram nada do que na realidade é, mas acho que é um grande caixote, mas acredito como ja disse ao vivo deve de ser totalmente diferente.
So faltava uma fotozinha mesmo mal que seja com luz acesa, pena tar longe senao levava a minha bem ou mal haviamos de tirar uma fotos. :SbOk3:  

Gostei da parte que do aviario.
Outra coisa isto agora e ver os corais crescerem de dia pra dia nao?Tens que comprar um corta sebes  pa depois aparar os corais  :yb624:   :yb624:  



Agora a serio espero que com o upgrade fique todo na mesma ou melhor, que ja é dificil.

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Ricardo Santos

:Olá:  Olá Paulo,

Acho que é a primeira vez que estou a ver este teu tópico :Admirado: , mas agora que vi a data de inicio das duas uma, ou já andava "desaparecido" :Whistle:   ou a minha memória...Parabens pelo belo aqua que ai tens, muito bom! :SbOk3:  

Actualizando-me....

Eu sou adepto das T5 e com os resultados evidentes que tinhas nunca lhe teria mexido na iluminação :yb663:   , mas estou curioso por ver como vão reagir os corais a essa nova iluminação. Que lampadas estás a usar? não vi iluminação complementar (umas T5 actinicas p.e.) não estás mesmo a usar?

Continuas apenas só com o kalk em termos de adições a água?
Qual a percentagem e frequência da TPA? continua a ser água natural?
Que media usas no deltec? não me parece estar lá só RowaLith pois não? magnésio?
Estás a usar peristáltica? qual a litragem/hora?


PS- O teu primeiro post com o setup está desactualizado. :SbClown:

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> Olá Paulo,
> 
> Acho que é a primeira vez que estou a ver este teu tópico, mas agora que vi a data de inicio das duas uma, ou já andava "desaparecido"  ou a minha memória...Parabens pelo belo aqua que ai tens, muito bom! 
> 
> Actualizando-me....
> 
> Eu sou adepto das T5 e com os resultados evidentes que tinhas nunca lhe teria mexido na iluminação  , mas estou curioso por ver como vão reagir os corais a essa nova iluminação. Que lampadas estás a usar? não vi iluminação complementar (umas T5 actinicas p.e.) não estás mesmo a usar?
> 
> Continuas apenas só com o kalk em termos de adições a água?
> ...



Olá Ricardo

Antes de mais obrigado pelas tuas palavras, porque são sempre motivantes, para quem está neste hobbie.
É normal o post andar desaparecido, até porque não sou muito adepto de actualizaçoes e como nao tenho muito jeito para fotografia, nao me aventuro muito a tirá-las.

Efectivamente os resultados com as T5 foram excelentes, com cores e crescimentos brutais, mas nós nunca estamos satisfeitos e como em tudo na vida temos de exprimentar coisas novas, e cá vai, vamos a ver o que vai dar.
Estou a usar as Coral Vue de 12500K, e segui o conselho do sanjay, em que com estas lampadas é desnecessário o uso de actinicas, usadas somente por mero capricho e para ajudar a EDP. ( motivo possivelmente de muita discussão), mas se verificar que sao mesmo precisas, deixei as coisas encaminhadas para as colocar.
Continuo com adição de kalk 24 h, com reactor de calcio com media rowalight c+,ligado tambem 24 h, mas com a particularidade de estar somente a entrar co2 no sistema, durante o periodo diurno do aquário, quando o ph se encontra mais alto, é claro.
Não uso bomba peristáltica, mas sim uma derivaçao da bomba de retorno em que usei uma peça de jardinagem, em que consigo regular para que entre 3 a 4 gotas de agua no reactor,logo à saida numero igual de gotas, em relaçao ao co2, está regulado sem controlador, pois encontra-se desligado, a uma bolha por segundo, conseguindo assim um ph de 6.5 no reactor.

As mudas de água continuam a ser 20% semanais( nunca falha),e claro com água natural, pois sou adepto da mesma, até porque o sal está caro :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  .

Irei entao actulizar setup e obrigado mais uma vez pelas tuas palavras, mas como já referi anteriormente a vida é mesmo feita de desafios e este vai ser mais um.

----------


## Luis MF Rodrigues

Ola

como pretendes segurar a tampa?

mete la uma foto do aquario com as luzes ligadas!!!

notas diferença em termos de temperatura da agua?

abraço

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> Ola
> 
> como pretendes segurar a tampa?
> 
> mete la uma foto do aquario com as luzes ligadas!!!
> 
> notas diferença em termos de temperatura da agua?
> 
> abraço



Olá Luís

A Tampa é segura com 2 amortecedores de movel de cozinha de 8 kgs de capacidade cada, em relação à diferença de temperatura na água nao notei até agora nada, mas o tempo tem estado frio e as temperaturas arrefeceram um pouco.
O que notei foi que quando as Hqi`s ligam, a tempertura desce 0,5 no ATC 800, e nao sei o que fazer para contrariar isto?
Há alguém a quem tenha acontecido o mesmo e *tenha conseguido* resolver este problema.

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Olá amigo Paulo :Olá:   gostava de saber á primeira vista qual a tua opinião em relação as hqi´s,Faz muita diferença em termos visuais das t5 que tinhas?Desde já os meus parabéns pelo aquario fabuloso que tens.Quando for grande tambem quero um assim :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624: Já tens algumas fotos para podermos ver?

----------


## Jose Neves

Boas Paulo

Para já estás de parabens com os Lusomota, vais notar grandes diferenças mas sem primeiro teres um bum de algas.

Tens que colocar umas novas fotos com essa maravilha a funcionar, e já agora tens que equipar os teus peixes com raybans pois eles vão precisar :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> Olá amigo Paulo  gostava de saber á primeira vista qual a tua opinião em relação as hqi´s,Faz muita diferença em termos visuais das t5 que tinhas?Desde já os meus parabéns pelo aquario fabuloso que tens.Quando for grande tambem quero um assim  Já tens algumas fotos para podermos ver?



Olá Ricardo

Estou muito satisfeito com a mudança, porque o efeito que as HQI provocam na água é fenomenal, dispensam à primeira vista o complemento com actinicas, aeitando eu agora a explicação dada pelo sanjay em relaçao a ser desnecessário o uso das T5 como complemento aos lumenarcs.
Notei que as minhas cores desmaiaram um pouco, mas é normal pois os corais terão de se habituar ao novo espectro e temperatura de cor.
Em relação às fotos estão para breve

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> Boas Paulo
> 
> Para já estás de parabens com os Lusomota, vais notar grandes diferenças mas sem primeiro teres um bum de algas.
> 
> Tens que colocar umas novas fotos com essa maravilha a funcionar, e já agora tens que equipar os teus peixes com raybans pois eles vão precisar



Olá José

Já tenho os lumenarcs há mais de uma semana, e felizmente não tive qualquer problema de algas, porque também como os balastros são reguláveis coloquei-os no mínimo e fui aumentando gradualmente a intensidade.

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

Olá a Todos

Agora é que vai ser, nao aguento mais as peripécias do pistol que tenho na minha poça e vou ter de desmontar o aqua para o apanhar.
Depois de algum tempo calmo, voltou novamente à carga e destroi me areao todo cobrindo-me as zoanthus, actinodiscus e as tridacnas.
O que pretendo fazer neste momento é retirar as maiores peças do meu aquário e vende las, porque nao vou ter sitio para as por e correr risco de as perder, retirar a rocha, apanhar o dito Pistol, fazer novamente o layout e colocar novos frags e desfrutar depois do seu crescimento e assim fazer nascer o "Poça Batalhense 2".
Irei oportunamente colocar estes corais à venda :
Acropora Staghorn;Seriatpora Calendrium; Hyachintys Rosa;Montipora Digitata Vermelha; Montipora Digitata Verde, Seriatopora Histrix Rosa; Stylopora Pistilata Rosa; montipora prato verde metalico;Acropora Formosa Verde Metalico

Vai ser para mim um desgosto enorme esta minha tomada de posição, mas este camarão nao me dá descanso e nao consegui ao longo de tantas semanas, conseguir capturá-lo, mesmo apos de usar 8 armadilhas ao mesmo tempo.
Irei colocar fotos desta minha odisseia para vocês irem acompanhando e dar a vossa opinião..

----------


## Marco Augusto

Boas Paulo
Se quiseres eu empresto-te 2 aquarios para colocares os corais enquanto apanhas o pistoil, escusando venderes os corais.

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Viva Paulo,

Gostava de tirar uma duvida!
Em relação aos lusomotamenarc de 250W, apesar de estar mais frio, da para -teres uma ideia se te esta a aquecer muito o ambiente da sala comparando com as T5?

abraço
carlos

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> Viva Paulo,
> 
> Gostava de tirar uma duvida!
> Em relação aos lusomotamenarc de 250W, apesar de estar mais frio, da para -teres uma ideia se te esta a aquecer muito o ambiente da sala comparando com as T5?
> 
> abraço
> carlos


OLÁ CARLOS

Não noto qualquer diferença em relação a temperatura, continua igual, inclusive as minhas ventoinhas nunca ligaram desde que montei os ditos lusomota.

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

Olá a Todos

Hoje meti mãos à obra e as 14h30 começei os preparativos para dar inicío a uma caçada ao Pistol.
Após algumas tentativas para o capturar, em que a persistência foi a melhor arma, consegui apanhá-lo.







Após a captura, pensei o que iria fazer ao Pistol, porque para deitá-lo fora, era um crime horrendo, pois ele nao tem culpa, e também porque está caro o investimento que fiz para ele, 4 cromis, 3 tridacnas, 1 chrysus e varios frags de zoanthus.
Então decidi levá-lo para um dos aquários do Fernando Soares, onde penso que vai ser muito feliz ao lado de um gobbie e de vários seticaudas.

*Missão Cumprida*

Iniciei após esta odisseia, outra ainda mais complicada, mas que tanto prazer me deu, refazer meu layout para dar inicio à Poça Batalhense II.

Este aquário vai ser uma nova etapa, em que à semelhança do outro irá só levar frags e desfrutar do seu crescimento.

Logo que seja possível e que esteja completo o meu trabalho de colocaçao de frags, irei colocar fotos para vocês verem e poderem dar a vossa opinião e criticas.

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

:Palmas:   :Palmas:  Bem esse ja nao te mata nada no aquario, como é que um animal tao pequeno consegui fazer esses estragos todos!!!
Relativamente a 2ª montagem, de certeza que sera mais uma boa montagem.
Aguardamos pelas fotos.

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Olá a Todos
> 
> Hoje meti mãos à obra e as 14h30 começei os preparativos para dar inicío a uma caçada ao Pistol.
> Após algumas tentativas para o capturar, em que a persistência foi a melhor arma, consegui apanhá-lo.


 :Olá:  Boas Paulo,

eheh, finalmente foi capturado. :SbSourire19:  Isso estava complicado, ou melhor foi mesmo complicado...desmontar o aqua praticamente todo. :Coradoeolhos:  

Estou curioso para ver o renascer do aqua, e agora vais poder comparar o efeito HQI em relação ao efeito T5. Até agora qual é a tua opinião?

----------


## Miguel L. Jeronimo

Boas, Paulo.

Agora, ja podes dormir, mais descansado.

Ps: a Stylophora, tinha manjano. Elas tambem morrem com kalk??

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Baoas Miguel

Eu tambem tinha uns majanos no aquario, tentei tiralas com uma faca mas nao deu, peguei no aparelho de soldar estanho e queimeias, ate agora nao voltaram.

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Miguel L. Jeronimo

> Baoas Miguel
> 
> Eu tambem tinha uns majanos no aquario, tentei tiralas com uma faca mas nao deu, peguei no aparelho de soldar estanho e queimeias, ate agora nao voltaram.


Boas, Anthony.

So que elas estao, num coral, e so quero mesmo matar as manjano.

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Boas, Anthony.
> 
> So que elas estao, num coral, e so quero mesmo matar as manjano.


pois nesse caso..... as minhas tambem estavam numa acropora, mas de facil acesso.
Nesse caso nao sei o que te dizer..

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

Olá a todos

Após ter resolvido o problema do pistol, que tantas dores de cabeça me deu, refiz o layout, e introduzi cerca de 15 frags no meu aquário, que se vai designar por Poça Batalhense II - Um novo desafio.
O material continua o mesmo, e agora é esperar que tudo corra bem e que tudo cresça  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  .
Logo que tiver possibilidades irei tirar fotos, para voces comentarem, julgo ser no fim de semana de 12 e 13 de dezembro, pois vem cá a minha casa um fotografo internacional :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  .

----------


## Henrique Oliveira

> Olá a todos
> 
> Após ter resolvido o problema do pistol, que tantas dores de cabeça me deu, refiz o layout, e introduzi cerca de 15 frags no meu aquário, que se vai designar por Poça Batalhense II - Um novo desafio.
> O material continua o mesmo, e agora é esperar que tudo corra bem e que tudo cresça         .
> Logo que tiver possibilidades irei tirar fotos, para voces comentarem, julgo ser no fim de semana de 12 e 13 de dezembro, pois vem cá a minha casa um fotografo internacional   .



Paulo,
Queremos mesmo essas Fotos!! :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:

----------


## RuiFeliciano

Boa sorte com isso e fica longe dos pistol  :Smile:

----------


## Paulo Gordinho

Pois... faltam as fotos. 

E vê lá, se os corais começarem a querer sair do aqua podes mandar para aqui que eu tenho muito espaço.

abraço

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

e fotos novas?

----------


## José B. Ferreira

Paulo,

Como é que ligas-te o reactor de cálcio à bomba de retorno?

José Ferreira

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> Paulo,
> 
> Como é que ligas-te o reactor de cálcio à bomba de retorno?
> 
> José Ferreira


Olá José

Usei uma peça comprada numa loja de jardinagem.
Posso te mandar uma junto com o frag, tenho aqui em casa umas 4.

----------


## José B. Ferreira

Ok. Obrigado.

Um abraço

José Ferreira

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

Olá a Todos

Há imenso tempo que não postava nada no meu tópico, pois como não tenho máquina de jeito para tirar fotos, tenho deixado andar, o aquário têm estado bem, com bons crescimentos e cores, mas só que agora inexplicavelmente apareceu um surto de cianobactérias no areão, e ainda mais esquisito, nas zonas de maior circulação.
Iniciei de imediato combate às mesmas através de TPA´s e aspirando o areão.
Vamos ver como as coisas evoluem, daqui uns dias volto a por novidades e a ver se coloco umas fotos.

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Olá a Todos
> 
> Há imenso tempo que não postava nada no meu tópico, pois como não tenho máquina de jeito para tirar fotos, tenho deixado andar, o aquário têm estado bem, com bons crescimentos e cores, mas só que agora inexplicavelmente apareceu um surto de cianobactérias no areão, e ainda mais esquisito, nas zonas de maior circulação.
> Iniciei de imediato combate às mesmas através de TPA´s e aspirando o areão.
> Vamos ver como as coisas evoluem, daqui uns dias volto a por novidades e a ver se coloco umas fotos.


Boas

Ve se compras as pilhas 2700... so mesmo em Leiria que nao ha... :Coradoeolhos:  :HaEbouriffe: 

Queremos ver essas fotos.

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> Olá a Todos
> 
> Há imenso tempo que não postava nada no meu tópico, pois como não tenho máquina de jeito para tirar fotos, tenho deixado andar, o aquário têm estado bem, com bons crescimentos e cores, mas só que agora inexplicavelmente apareceu um surto de cianobactérias no areão, e ainda mais esquisito, nas zonas de maior circulação.
> Iniciei de imediato combate às mesmas através de TPA´s e aspirando o areão.
> Vamos ver como as coisas evoluem, daqui uns dias volto a por novidades e a ver se coloco umas fotos.



Olá Pessoal

O combate ás ciano tem sido infortuito, desde TPA´s de 100 litros semanais, aspiração das ciano, mas elas teimam em voltar, e o mais curioso, é que as mesmas só surgem com as luzes apagadas, porque quando as luzes acendem. passado para ai uma hora desaparecem por completo e só tornam a aparecer com as luzes desligadas e num sitio com circulação.

Já aconteceu a mais alguém?

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Já tentas-te utilizar um ozonizador?

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

Olá Paulo,

estranho...as cianos não mudam de sitio, não serão planárias vermelhas (ou verdes)?

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> Olá Paulo,
> 
> estranho...as cianos não mudam de sitio, não serão planárias vermelhas (ou verdes)?



OLÁ BRUNO
Estranho até é , mas efectivamente é o que se passa, as ciano surgem como manto tipo veludo e desaparecem uma hora sensivelmente que a luz acenda.
Elas nao mudam de sitio, aparaecem e desaparecm tipo Luís de Matos  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: .
Possivelmente vou ponderar a hipotese de colocar um ozonizador , a ver se desaparecem por completo.

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

> Possivelmente vou ponderar a hipotese de colocar um ozonizador , a ver se desaparecem por completo.


Comigo foi a unica maneira de desaparecerem, e desde ai nunca mais as vi.....


E só utilizei o ozonizador cerca de 1 mes!Depois disso raramente o utilizo.

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

hummmm isso é falta de fotos :yb665: 

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> hummmm isso é falta de fotos


Infelizmente nao consigo resolver isto, apesarem de serem pouquitas, incomoda-me ver o aquario assim.
Estranhamente tinha uma acropora no areao juntamente com outros frgas e inexplicavelmente foram se num ápice.
E todos os outros corais que tenho apresentam excelentes cores e crescimentos

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> Infelizmente nao consigo resolver isto, apesarem de serem pouquitas, incomoda-me ver o aquario assim.
> Estranhamente tinha uma acropora no areao juntamente com outros frgas e inexplicavelmente foram se num ápice.
> E todos os outros corais que tenho apresentam excelentes cores e crescimentos



Ola


Apos umas valentes TPAs o problema das ciano ainda persiste mas em muito menor escala, mas ainda aparecem :Icon Cry:  :Icon Cry:  :Icon Cry: 
Devido a esta situação perdi uns frags que tinha no areao, mas de resto continua tudo muito bem.
Ando a ver se encontro um ozonizador de 50 mg para coloca-lo a trabalhar, para ver se me ajuda de vez a eliminar as ditas ciano, caso alguem tenha um contacte-me.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

O problema das cianos resolve-se em três dias com um simples comprimido de Eritromicina...  :SbOk3:

----------


## Rui Rocha

Olá.

Eu não utilizaria a eritromicina. Como antibiótico que é, irá destruir grande parte (ou totalidade) das bactérias do aquário, dependendo da dose utilizada, o que pode provocar desiquilibrios graves.

Abraço

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> Olá.
> 
> Eu não utilizaria a eritromicina. Como antibiótico que é, irá destruir grande parte (ou totalidade) das bactérias do aquário, dependendo da dose utilizada, o que pode provocar desiquilibrios graves.
> 
> Abraço


A experiência diz o contrário...

http://www.reefforum.net/f4/ultralife-red-slime-2264/

 :Coradoeolhos:   :SbOk3:

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

Olá Pessoal

Passou o membro Heitor Simões por minha casa e tirou-me umas fotos ao aqua, apesar de algumas não estarem em muito boas condições de nitidez e ajustes de cor, cá vão.
Ainda tem de haver muito treino em fotografia, para se conseguir atingir os nivés dos pros.

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira



----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

Espero pelos vossos comentários, pois serão todos benvindos

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

ééééééééé fotos fotos aleluia, obrigado Heitor  :SbSourire2: 
hummmm....
Gostei, mas gostava mais de como tava antes.
O que era 95% sps no setup antigo, passa a ser um misto, isso eu gosto.
Como se tao a portar os cirurgioes? Principalmente o shoal?

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

Ola Anthony

Obrigado pelos comentarios.
Eu tambem gostava mais do outro :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: , pois os corais ja tavam enormes, estes ainda sao frags, mas depressa ou não la hão-de chegar, é preciso é tempo e calma :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: 
Em relação ao meu sohal , têm quase um ano de aquário e juntamente com a minha filha são as duas coisas mais terriveis ca de casa, só estão bem é a fazer mal  :yb620:  :yb620:  :yb620:  :yb620:  :yb620: .
É um pouco territorial e o passatempo preferido dele é chatear a cabeça aos outros, mas tirando isso 5 *****.


Entretanto hoje com um bocadinho de tempo, pois o trabalho têm sido duro, fiz testes à minha poça, coisa que não acontecia há mais de um ano, e o resultados foram estes :

Calcio- 400
Magnesio - 1000
Fosfatos  -0
Nitratos - nem sequer teste tenho
KH - 8
PH - varia entre 8.1 e 8.3
Salinidade - 1025
Temperatura - entre os 26.5 e 27.5


o que acham?

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> Ola Anthony
> 
> Obrigado pelos comentarios.
> Eu tambem gostava mais do outro, pois os corais ja tavam enormes, estes ainda sao frags, mas depressa ou não la hão-de chegar, é preciso é tempo e calma
> Em relação ao meu sohal , têm quase um ano de aquário e juntamente com a minha filha são as duas coisas mais terriveis ca de casa, só estão bem é a fazer mal .
> É um pouco territorial e o passatempo preferido dele é chatear a cabeça aos outros, mas tirando isso 5 *****.
> 
> 
> Entretanto hoje com um bocadinho de tempo, pois o trabalho têm sido duro, fiz testes à minha poça, coisa que não acontecia há mais de um ano, e o resultados foram estes :
> ...


Gostei do aquário Paulo ! (a próxima deslocação à zona não escapas de uma visita  :SbSourire2:  :SbSourire2:  :SbSourire2: ).

Os parametros parecem bem ,todavia eu incrementaria um pouquinho esse Magnesio (já agora o Ca também se possível).

Abraço !

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Certamente vais concordar comigo, se esta tudo bem, nao mexas....
Mas esse magnesio baixo nao sera derivado as TPAS com agua natural?
(off topic...Se fosse 1700 como o amigo paulo pereira era pior)

Que midea tens no reactor de calcio? Qua achas da nova da deltec que tras magnesio?

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> Certamente vais concordar comigo, se esta tudo bem, nao mexas....
> Mas esse magnesio baixo nao sera derivado as TPAS com agua natural?
> (off topic...Se fosse 1700 como o amigo paulo pereira era pior)
> 
> Que midea tens no reactor de calcio? Qua achas da nova da deltec que tras magnesio?


Ola anthony

Possivelmente deve-se a isso mesmo, ao uso de TPA com agua natural.
Eu ja uso essa midia a algum tempo, e estou bastante satisfeito com a mesma, pois como nunca fazia testes, pensava que tava tudo nos valores ideais.

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> Gostei do aquário Paulo ! (a próxima deslocação à zona não escapas de uma visita ).
> 
> Os parametros parecem bem ,todavia eu incrementaria um pouquinho esse Magnesio (já agora o Ca também se possível).
> 
> Abraço !



Ola Gonçalo


Quando quiseres a porta encontra-se aberta, em relaçao à adição de calcio ou magnesio, vou ponderar e depois digo algo.

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Ola anthony
> 
> Possivelmente deve-se a isso mesmo, ao uso de TPA com agua natural.
> Eu ja uso essa midia a algum tempo, e estou bastante satisfeito com a mesma, pois como nunca fazia testes, pensava que tava tudo nos valores ideais.


VOu comprar essa midea pa por no meu reactor.
Pensas fazer mais alguma coisa no aquario?

Cheers

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Viva paulo,

O aquáro esta muito fixe! Realmente já a algum tempo que não via fotos do teu sistema.
Trocaste os lumenarc pelas T5 a bem pouco tempo, achas que os corais já se ambientaram a nova iluminação, como se estão a dar? 
Esse Sohal como se tem portado?

abraço
cb

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Viva paulo,
> 
> O aquáro esta muito fixe! Realmente já a algum tempo que não via fotos do teu sistema.
> Trocaste os lumenarc pelas T5 a bem pouco tempo, achas que os corais já se ambientaram a nova iluminação, como se estão a dar? 
> Esse Sohal como se tem portado?
> 
> abraço
> cb


A respeito do shoal:



> Em relação ao meu sohal , têm quase um ano de aquário e juntamente com a minha filha são as duas coisas mais terriveis ca de casa, só estão bem é a fazer mal .
> É um pouco territorial e o passatempo preferido dele é chatear a cabeça aos outros, mas tirando isso 5 *****.


 :SbOk3:

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Obrigado Anthony,

Passou-me por completo este Post.

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Obrigado Anthony,
> 
> Passou-me por completo este Post.


cheers

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

Olá a Todos

Durante a aquadecor, tive o prazer de receber em minha casa algum pessoal que fez o favor de me tirar fotos ao meu aquário, pois só assim se consegue ver fotos dele.









Obrigado André pela visita e pelas fotos.

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

Ainda mais :








Por fim 2 Gerais




Espero que gostem,
Mais uma vez agradeço ao andré

----------


## Heitor Simões

Olá!

Paulo, o teu aquario esta como sempre em grande.

Boas cores, bons crescimentos.

Parabens.

 :Palmas:

----------


## cristovaogaspar

Boas paulo,

Um abraço a todo o pessoal que ultimamente estou a ter o prazer de conhecer através desta doença que é a agua salgada, mas voltando ao que interessa , isto é tudo muito bonito mas eu quero é ver  coisinhas lindas destas no meu aquario,não falhes, pois tens a vida em jogo heheh.


Um abração
Cristovão 
Restaurante O côdea

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Viva Paulo,

Excelente aquário como sempre, e obrigado ao Andre por ter tirado essas fotos, caso contrario nunca mais mostravas o aquario,hehehe. Agora fora de tangas, esta muito bom, gosto particularmente dessa Echinata, esta brutal.

abraço

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Ola Paulo esta muito porreiro o aquario.
Como te estas a dar com as t5?
Notas mudanças na cor dos corais?

----------


## ricardo f

:tutasla:   :bompost:   :SbBravo:

----------

